# Arm bar defence counters



## Andrew Green (Oct 24, 2005)

Ok, this is some other options to trying to break the grip when you go for an armbar and the guy defends by grabbing his hands together.

Let's assume you are attacking the right arm, so sitting off to his right.

First the obvious, if we are doing MMA hit the guy, start hammer fisting his nose, he'll probably want to defend it 

Second, a note on breaking the grip if that is what you choose.  Different grips break different ways, and at different angles.  If he is holding his right wrist with his left a goose neck wrist lock should release it, if it's a c-grip a slap at the angle his finger tips are pointing should do it.  Think about how his grip is and where the weak spot is, attack that.  Don't just pull with everything you got.

ok, on to a couple other options...

Grab the opposite side elbow, pull it in towards you straightening that arm, wrist goes on shoulder, keep the legs tight and pressure down on the elbow.  If it fails (which truthfully it often does) that is fine cause you broke the grip and have the first arm.

Slip your right foot between him and his arms, keeping it on the far side of his head, let him (or help him if needed) sit up and take the triangle.

Assuming your right wrist is in the crock of his elbow, flip your right leg over his arm to the near side of his head, triangle your legs (right foot in left knee) around his bent arm, keep your wrist at 90' too his arm, thumb up so the boney parts are up and down, pull it in too you and squeeze your legs for a bicep crush.

I got a few others and am now stuck at trying to explain them in text, so that's it for now


----------



## bignick (Oct 24, 2005)

A couple that I've had some sucess with, forcefully breaking his grip by placing your foot in the crook of his farthest elbow(the one you aren't attacking) and pushing, forcing the grip to break.  Another one, is to wedge your fist into the crook of the elbow again, this time of the arm you are attacking, and rotating.  This will cause some pain, which may or may not release the hold, the amount of  pain will depend on the person and how far you wedge your fist in.  If you are flexible enough you can bring your leg on top of the arm to create more pressure...to cause more pain.  

I liked the transistion to triangle, but agree that the most effective is just going to beat him until he forgets about his hands.


----------



## Andrew Green (Oct 24, 2005)

Yet beating him often gets forgotten about...

Be careful with the foot in the elbow though, it does work, but because your knees are no longer together and your foot isn't in position you do give a small opening for escape.


----------

